# Best Bobcat Snow Blade Edge: Steel, Rubber or Poly?



## MountainBill (Oct 17, 2007)

I've got a Bobcat S150 with a Bobcat 72" snow blade. It currently has a steel edge, but Bobcat also can supply a rubber or poly replacement edge. Which one would be best for plowing snow and ice in the Northeast? Steel, rubber or poly? I only plow asphalt driveways -- some are level and others are pretty steep. One of the steeper drives is 1,500 feet long.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i guess this is pretty much a no brainer ..the steel edge will cut packed snow and ice better than poly or rubber especially since you can apply down pressure to your plow blade.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

xtreem3d;613243 said:


> i guess this is pretty much a no brainer ..the steel edge will cut packed snow and ice better than poly or rubber especially since you can apply down pressure to your plow blade.


I agree. Does the blade trip?


----------



## MountainBill (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, the blade does trip.


----------

